# Buying a Used Car



## Martillo (Oct 28, 2016)

My wheels are getting very tired and beginning to pack up. It's time to start looking for a new car. I'll be looking for used car around the 2009-10 bracket.

Is it best to go to a dealership, or try and buy privately?
Privately looks quite a lot cheaper. But is it worth it?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I guess it depends on how _Handy_ ya are,....

If yer "Mechanic" enough to survey a used car, 'n know whether it's got plenty of life left, or 'bout to die is pretty important,.....
If not, I guess ya gotta "Trust" somebody else,....


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Either way, you can get a good deal, or you can get burned.

If you are buying from a reputable dealer, the car has been safety checked. It has had power train, smog, and safety items repaired as necessary. You may even get a warrantee on the car, depending on year/mileage. Any car being sold as is noted as such.

In a private sale you have to check all of those items yourself. Some sellers do try to ensure that those items are covered, a few may even have a recent smog cert in hand.

But in either case, you are probable best off asking if you can take the car to an independent mechanic for an inspection/evaluation. While that does cost you, it's well worth it.

If you get resistance or double talk on the independent inspection question, you are best off finding a different car/seller.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Depending on your jurisdiction, a dealer may be required to provide a Carfax (or equivalent) report. If considering private, ask for one. They provide an ownership and reported collision history and are helpful to confirm an unbroken ownership chain since built and ensure that the vehicle isn't a repaired write-off or re-VIN'd. Up here they are mandatory for getting a vehicle registered regardless of who provides it.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Probably the _*worst *_place to buy a used car is from a new car dealer. You will probably get a good, clean vehicle, but you will pay a very high premium price for it.

This may sound silly but personally, I've had very good luck buying two used vehicles off of eBay. Yes, you have to be *very *careful. Check the dealer's eBay feedback very closely. And his BBB rating. 

The vehicles I bought were both "fleet lease returns", meaning they were leased new by big companies and then returned to the manufacturer after three years. Usually this involves buying from an out of state dealer who bought all or part of the returned fleet at a wholesale auto auction. 

You may have to hop on a plane to pick up the car, but usually they will meet you at the airport (with the vehicle that you bought), then you can test drive it as you go back to the dealership to complete the paperwork. You can do your own inspection at the dealership or arrange to have an independent local mechanic check it out for you.

In both cases I paid 1/3rd of the original sticker price for a three year old vehicle with about 50,000 miles. I saved at least $3,000 compared to local sellers. 

I got 150,000 miles out of the first vehicle before I re-sold it for $3,000. I still have the second vehicle, just hit 178,000 miles, still running as strong as it did when I bought it.

I know this process isn't for everyone, but at least think about it.
.
.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

ALWAYS GET A CAR INSPECTED BEFORE BUYING IT!!!!!!!! You wouldn't believe the sad stories people tell me when they bring their vehicle in because of something going on with it AFTER they bought it. If they won't let you inspect it, RUN!! Put it in the air, Lift, and look at the underneath of it. If it's been wrecked, you can see it from under the vehicle. They will wash the top of the engine compartment but under the car you can see oil leaks patterns and coolant leak patterns. Bring it to a good auto tech or do what my friends do and grab me and we go check it out. Remember, you are buying someone elses problems so make sure they are small problems than huge ones that has been doctored to make it til sold.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The last used car I bought was in 2012 when my Olds Silhouette was totaled. Some guy hit it when I was parked in my driveway. I got $1800 from the insurance company, and bought a Villager in a little mom and pop dealership in a small town in Indiana. He put it on the lift for me, and replaced the bad muffler. It was pretty typical of a 17 year old car. No oil leaks, no coolant leaks, tranny shifted ok. CV boots were good, It looked ok for $1700. I ended up buying it and getting 100 bucks in change back from the settlement check.

Drove that thing until June of this year when my brother gave me his Navigator. I, in turn, gave the Villager to a friend of ours who was putting her life back together after some bad choices. She still drives it everyday, to her job down at the UPS World Shipping Center at the airport. I put a radiator in it, did a few other things, but nothing major. Just check out the basic things if you are looking at a cheap car. Anything over 3 grand, get a mechanic to check it out like others recommend.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I like buying used cars from dealers. AS in, GM dealers, or Ford dealers. Something that's certified and warrantied a bit. But I also buy something in the 1 - 2 year old range.

I don't know if I'd be as particular in the 5 or 6 year old range. I mean, do you trust the local used car dealer more than some dude off Craigslist? That's kinda like asking which politician is more honest . . . 

I'd surely want to look over either scenario, and probably have my mechanic look at it first.


----------



## TheMechanic (Dec 16, 2016)

When buying a used car alway cycle key on engine off and make sure all lights in cluster come on and go off. The gauges should swipe also. Dealers have been known to disconnect "check engine lights"
Check prices to NADA pricing. They have a free app for your phone.
Go drive it down a rough road.
Don't pay paperwork fees, or any other fees other than tax, inspection (some states), title transfer and registration.


----------



## Martillo (Oct 28, 2016)

I wouldn't say I'm particularly "handy" to be honest, but I'm wise enough to bring a friend along that knows his stuff.
And i've been reading up online about it too.
https://www.greasemonkeydirect.com/blogs/news/how-to-choose-the-right-used-car 

There's a lot to take on board, but at the same time much of it is common sense.
Taking everything into account, personally I feel it's better to go to a Dealership. Everyone is different, but as I'm not a mechanic myself it makes sense. If anything significant acts up while the car is in warranty it can be just taken back.

It might be an idea to hold off for January as well. There will probably be a surge in customers just heading into the new year. Anyway, time to bite the bullet!


----------

